# U.S. 200SX Production numbers



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anyone know how to obtain the total number of B14 200SXs that are currently "on the road"? I'm just wondering roughly how many are left in the contiguous US. And if no one knows how to get this number... what about how to get the production numbers from Nissan (the total number of B14 200SXs produced from 95-98)? 

If possible, I would like to know how to obtain these numbers for any vehicle. I did a search without any luck. Thanks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

you could try your local DMV, they have records of how many of each type of car in the area, dont know about the entire US though.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> you could try your local DMV, they have records of how many of each type of car in the area, dont know about the entire US though.


OK, i'll try the DMV for the number of cars "currently registered," but i'm also searching for a resource to find out the total number of cars produced in each year that a car was produced (not just for the US 200SX, but for any car).

Anyone know of something like this?


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Perhaps i should just contact Nissan headquarters or some corporate office for the total produced... and the DMV for the total registered on the road. But if anyone has any better suggestions let me know!


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I tried to get numbers for the 98 & 99 Sentra SE and Nissan (directly) told me they refuse to release production numbers.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I tried to get numbers for the 98 & 99 Sentra SE and Nissan (directly) told me they refuse to release production numbers.


so then wtf is there to do? why the hell would they refuse to release production numbers? it's not like we can use the info maliciously...


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> so then wtf is there to do? why the hell would they refuse to release production numbers? it's not like we can use the info maliciously...


 
I was told by their marketing department that "thank you for your inquiry, but Nissan USA is unable to assist you...." Then they said something like they won't release specific production numbers to the public. I wish I had a in at nissan....


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i will not give up... i'll let everyone know how my "quest" turns out then...


----------

